# Champion juicer score



## boykjo (Dec 13, 2019)

Santa found this on CL and dropped it off early. I've been wanting one for a while. Now to check on my sheeps and go make some hotdogs.
Thanks for looking.

Boykjo


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 13, 2019)

boykjo said:


> Santa found this on CL and dropped it off early.


Congrats on that! Did Santa mentioned or left a note on your door how much he payed for this toy?   
I am looking for a good deal on craigslist or ebay but couldn't find nothing decent so far... Just don't want to pay $365 for new machine only to make hod dogs and bologna....


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 13, 2019)

You lucky dog! I've been looking for one of those or a bowl cutter for a decent price. Can't wait to see yours in action!


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2019)

Joe nice score
Richie


----------



## boykjo (Dec 13, 2019)

Paid $70. 00 spent $30 on amazon for the pusher and the solid plate insert. So I'm in it for $100. Still a good deal. 

Boykjo


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice score there!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2019)

Well worth the money . Nice .


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2019)

Joe, afternoon....  would you please do a write up on how it works for you...  What it does etc...  and show the final product....
I'm going to assume it emulsifies the meat for stuffing...  
Amazon has new models for up to $550...   
Great find..


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2019)

I found this GREAT video on it's performance....

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/DdD18GGVg4I"


----------



## kelbro (Dec 13, 2019)

I sold ours pretty cheap. Never thought about running meat through it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2019)

See what you went and did !!!!
I spent hours on E-Bay...  found a newer model that seemed pretty good....   Put in an offer...  It should be here whenever....     It needs a pusher and a funnel....   
Watching a few U-Tube videos sold me...   Never did I realize there were "Faux" Buffalo Choppers out there....  Grind the meat fine and shove it through....   As old as I am, this thing should last as long as I need it...   "need it"....  Hell, I've got another toy to while away the days...  The grandkids are getting very well stocked...   One more thing to teach them....   Even if they choose to be veggie or vegan, this will work for them...   ALL BASES COVERED...







Joe, you have a _*PROFOUND*_ influence on me.... Now if I could come close to your brat seasoning mix or Nathan's hot dogs, I'd be in pig heaven....


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2019)

Great score Joe congrats to you to Dave


----------



## jdixon (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello.

don't know how this thing works, but it looks like the ingredients are nowhere to be found on a swampy start.
Perhaps this device could use an ingredient tweak for the various new plants. If this is already done, then the description should be updated at least.
Best juicer for tomatoes


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi Dave and Joe.... Any updates on emulsifying the meat for hot dogs? Doe it work well for this purpose? I am ready to buy one on craigslist so.... just wondering.... Thanks in advance....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2021)

Here's Joe's thread...  One of them....





__





						Hot dogs using the champion juicer review
					

Finally found a champion juicer local on CL for $75. Had to order a solid screen plate and a pusher so it was right at $100 for everything. Ive seen these used for emulsifying meat for hotdogs and it looked pretty impressive while watching some video's so i had to get one. I must say this thing...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 24, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Here's Joe's thread... One of them....


Thank you, Dave!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks 

 daveomak

This reminded me. Went on flea bay and have one coming for 60 bucks, complete with screen and pusher.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 26, 2021)

They got the name right......Works like a champ. I need to make some more hotdogs.

Boykjo


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 26, 2021)

Dave and Joe, would you mind to shed more lights on this? I am wondering how many pounds of meat you can run through this juicer at once. And second question: do you add ice cold water to run the meat through the juicer? I yes - what proportion to meat?
Thank you!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 26, 2021)

Dave and Joe, would you mind to shed more lights on this? I am wondering how many pounds of meat you can run through this juicer at once. You can run as much as you can put through it. And second question: do you add ice cold water to run the meat through the juicer? I didnt add any ice or water. I just kept the meat cold. It did warm the meat up to about 55-65 degrees after emulsifying  but it had cure and I just stuck it back in the fridge when I was done. about I yes - what proportion to meat?

Boykjo


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2021)

Feed the meat so it doesn't overwork the "juicer"...    
ALL Grinders, mixers add heat to the meat....   I would NOT add ice to the meat as the knives are meant for fruit and vegetables...   ICE could screw them up really bad....
Meat warmed up for 10 minutes is not a big deal...
Grind the meat, back in the freezer...   Run it through the juicer, back in the freezer...
MAKE SURE you pick out any bits of bone and cartilage first....


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 26, 2021)

boykjo said:


> Dave and Joe, would you mind to shed more lights on this? I am wondering how many pounds of meat you can run through this juicer at once. You can run as much as you can put through it. And second question: do you add ice cold water to run the meat through the juicer? I didnt add any ice or water. I just kept the meat cold. It did warm the meat up to about 55-65 degrees after emulsifying but it had cure and I just stuck it back in the fridge when I was done. about I yes - what proportion to meat?


boykjo, thanks a lot for your respond! This is exactly what I wanted to know...


----------

